# Playa Wireless



## Mallard (Nov 15, 2012)

Does any know if Playa Wireless in Playa Del Carmen has gone out of business? Their phone is disconnected.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

It's doubtful as they even have the police department service. They are located near Comex on the highway.


----------

